# Age 29, Waiting for the call.



## protege121 (8 Nov 2005)

Hey I'm just waiting for the call to go to St. Jean for my BMQ. I was wondering if there are many guys and gals who are a bit older? I'm 29 and am wondering If I will be the oldest one there? Plus if there is anyone who went threw it a bit older let me know how it was being the senior of the bunch, is there an advantage or disadvantage to being older, thanks guys


Sorry if this is in the wrong spot I'm new to this site.


----------



## Maritime_Matt (8 Nov 2005)

Hey-

I'm 27 + waiting to get final confirmation for January IAP/BOTC. I was at the Naval Officer Assesment Board a couple of weeks ago + it seemed at least 1/2 of everybody was at least my age or older- the guy I roomed with was 30.


----------



## Zombie (8 Nov 2005)

I'm 31 and waiting for my call as well. I know someone who is 39 and in Basic as we speak. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Nov 2005)

I'm 30 and recently submitted my application...


----------



## Pieman (8 Nov 2005)

I'm 28 and starting training in a couple of months....I'll let you know if I survive


----------



## protege121 (8 Nov 2005)

Well it's nice to know that there are other people my age, it just seems that most of the people are right out of highschool. Anyway good luck to all of you and maybe we will see each other there.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Nov 2005)

> good luck to all of you and maybe we will see each other there.



Same to you & let's hope so! :cheers:


----------



## spud (8 Nov 2005)

My wife is on BMQ in Borden right now and she is 35; she is having a blast, and there are several who are older. I am going in the New Year and I am 43. Don't sweat it! When I went through the first time in '86 I was one of the oldest ones at 23...times have changed


----------



## acclenticularis (8 Nov 2005)

Hey, I was 18 when I went through in '87 and I was one of the youngest.  The oldest by far was 36.  I am going through again at 36 and I have been in contact with people that have gone through in their late 30s and 40s.


----------



## annemarielyman (9 Nov 2005)

I am 28 and waiting for my call, my husband was 31 when he went last year. 

Are you going as NCM or Officer?

Maybe I'll see you in St.Jean or here in Borden.


----------



## FITSUMO (9 Nov 2005)

34 and waiting for my BMQ date.


----------



## protege121 (9 Nov 2005)

vehtech wife said:
			
		

> I am 28 and waiting for my call, my husband was 31 when he went last year.
> 
> Are you going as NCM or Officer?
> 
> Maybe I'll see you in St.Jean or here in Borden.



I'm going ncm, and ya it would be cool to go with some people off here,

cheers and good luck


----------

